# Covid: tamponi per vaccinati, più obbligo vaccinale e...



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )

- Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)

- Possibile estensione dell'obbligo vaccinale a tutte le categorie di lavoratori a contatto col pubblico

- Possibile obbligo di mascherine anche all'aperto

- La durata del Green Pass potrebbe essere accorciata

*Repubblica*: con *Omicron spettro 50.000 contagi tra dieci giorni.* Si va verso i 10.000 posti letti occupati negli ospedali e superamento della soglia di sicurezza. Negli ospedali è già tutto pronto:"Siamo preparati al peggio".

*Attenzione: basta con le solite provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax.*


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...



Su questi lidi abbiamo già detto tutto, e ben prima che tutto ciò (ri)accadesse. Quindi, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, c'è davvero poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Della serie "col caspio che se ne esce". Finita, game over Italia


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Su questi lidi abbiamo già detto tutto, e ben prima che tutto ciò (ri)accadesse. Quindi, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, c'è davvero poco da aggiungere.


Magari ci leggono e prendono appunti.


----------



## Marilson (19 Dicembre 2021)

ormai siamo alla fruttta, amaro e ammazacaffe'


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

non può mancare il coprifuoco dai...

ovviamente tutto fuorchè la DAD


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


----------



## princeps (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


che rovina ragazzi....


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


*"La Cina ha registrato 4.636 morti per Covid-19 dall’inizio dell’epidemia.
Solo due persone sono ufficialmente morte a causa della malattia da maggio 2020."*


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> "La Cina ha registrato 4.636 morti per Covid-19 dall’inizio dell’epidemia.
> Solo due persone sono ufficialmente morte a causa della malattia da maggio 2020."



"E tutti a causa dei maledetti no-vax/gombloddisdih itagliani che hanno generato questa pandemia. Prenderemo severe misure contro questa feccia occidentale. Speriamo che l'onorevole governo itagliano ci dia una mano in tal senso. Buone feste ed un ABBRACCIO a tutti."


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Il supercalifragilistichespiralidoso green pass.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Poi qualcuno mi spiega come mai altri vairuz, a distanza di anni, non bucano i vagginih, mentre questo sembra bucare il vagginoh ancora prima che esca.

Eh, ma questo è un vairuz speciale. Molto speciale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...



sta cosa del tampone per vaccinati fa ridere dai. Ma dai su.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

"scusate devo fare il tampone"
"siamo tutti per il tampone qui, benvenuti vaccinati"



>


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


tocca abbinare più cose nel week-end per ammortizzare la spesa


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


Segnati queste parole: organizzaremo la vita in base al tampone. 
Lunedì faccio il tampone così la sera vado al cinema e martedì faccio pure palestra...
Mercoledì sono fuori dal tunnel del divertimento ma magari con un tampone al venerdì sera scappa un bel week end.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tocca abbinare più cose nel week-end per ammortizzare la spesa


Giustamente se ti vuoi divertire è giusto che paghi… giusta filosofia, pagare per uscire di casa mi sembra un equo compromesso.


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giustamente se ti vuoi divertire è giusto che paghi… giusta filosofia, pagare per uscire di casa mi sembra un equo compromesso.


è quello che stanno facendo tante persone dal 6 agosto nell'indifferenza altrui, ora se ne aggiungono altri semplicemente che non si pongono il problema finchè la questione non coinvolge anche loro


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Segnati queste parole: organizzaremo la vita in base al tampone.
> Lunedì faccio il tampone così la sera vado al cinema e martedì faccio pure palestra...
> Mercoledì sono fuori dal tunnel del divertimento ma magari con un tampone al venerdì sera scappa un bel week end.



Tampone nel paniere ISTAT.

Comunque dopo mascherine, tamponi, vaccini e green-pass arriverà qualcos'altro.

Se lo devono inventare per forza per andare avanti. Forse le tute da astronauta o le bombole come i sub.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Segnati queste parole: organizzaremo la vita in base al tampone.
> Lunedì faccio il tampone così la sera vado al cinema e martedì faccio pure palestra...
> Mercoledì sono fuori dal tunnel del divertimento ma magari con un tampone al venerdì sera scappa un bel week end.


Sì ma sono la contraddizione personificata: dicevano che i tamponi rapidi non contavano nulla e il problema erano i non vaccinati. Adesso si scopre che vogliono tamponare tutti per andarti a divertire. Come se il divertimento fosse un prezzo da pagare allo stato: poi se vai a messa ah beh… là il tampone non serve… a casa di Dio il Covidde non entra. Questo Covidde è un male di satana, se vede il crocefisso viene immediatamente scacciato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma sono la contraddizione personificata: dicevano che i tamponi rapidi non contavano nulla e il problema erano i non vaccinati. Adesso si scopre che vogliono tamponare tutti per andarti a divertire. Come se il divertimento fosse un prezzo da pagare allo stato: poi se vai a messa ah beh… là il tampone non serve… a casa di Dio il Covidde non entra. Questo Covidde è un male di satana, se vede il crocefisso viene immediatamente scacciato.


E allora perché mi inca di brutto?
Queste folli regole per l'emergenza sanitaria sono solo un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte .


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

la cosa allucinante è che fino all'ultimo minuto permetteranno a milioni di persone di andarsene in giro con un pezzo di carta, perchè milioni di pensionati oppure non hanno il telefono adatto o sono imbarazzanti per poterlo usare, o con un codice senza aver mai fatto un tampone covid in vita loro sentendosi protetti
stiamo ai livelli di quelli che hanno preso il cianuro insieme a Hitler nel bunker, fino all'ultimo reggere il gioco dinanzi all'evidenza opposta


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovviamente tutto fuorchè la DAD


Con le premesse di cui si parla (tamponarsi anche da vaccinato per lavorare, studiare, eventi) mi domando come sia possibile non ritornare allo Smart Working e alla DAD.

Finora il lavoratore/lo studente ha avuto due opzioni:
- puoi continuare gratis a fare il tuo lavoro, basta che ti vaccini (gratis);
- viceversa per tua scelta non ti vaccini, e allora devi fare il tampone (pagando).

Inserendo tamponi di massa a tutti, l'opzione A sparisce, e il vaccinato è comunque costretto a pagare. Letteralmente non ha più scelta.

Il mondo post-covid è pieno di sorprese, ma questa mi sembra improbabile. Quindi secondo me:
1- o non ci sarà il tampone di massa, 
2- oppure ci sarà ma sarà gratuito per i vaccinati (come funziona adesso. Sono stato in Francia e Spagna, ho fatto il tampone gratis in aeroporto),
3- o ancora ci sarà, e non sarà gratuito per i vaccinati, ma con Smart Working (ove possibile) e FAD/DAD, fino a nuovo ritorno pre-tampone di massa.
4- quarta ipotesi: chiusure parziali coi soliti colori/lockdown.

Insomma a naso direi che possono succedere molte cose, ma non far pagare chi ha accettato il vaccino. 
Farlo segnerebbe decisamente un punto di svolta

Una situazione impressionante comunque. Che sia il reale sforzo dell'umanità di arginare una pandemia nei tempi moderni, o un complotto per ridefinire gli equilibri tra stati, stiamo vivendo la storia. Da far impallidire l'11 settembre


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Insomma a naso direi che possono succedere molte cose, ma non far pagare chi ha accettato il vaccino.
> Farlo segnerebbe decisamente un punto di svolta


prima rispondevano che dare i tamponi gratuiti costasse tanti soldi e ora dovrebbero darlo gratuito a un numero varie volte superiore di persone con milioni di euro a settimana di spesa pubblica ?
bella coerenza, ma ormai non bisogna stupirsi di nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il tampone al cinema per i vaccinati ha lo scopo di allontanare la gente dalle sale, incollare i culi sul divano e ingrassare i vari Netflix, Disney+ ,Prime, e altre corporation americane.

La mascherina all' aperto ormai si è capito, è per uniformare la collettività in stile soldatini cinesi o hijab/burka, cancellando la libertà di espressione occidentale

Non ci sono altre motivazioni. Qualsiasi altro pretesto usano per motivare queste scemenze, è una bugia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> prima rispondevano che dare i tamponi gratuiti costasse tanti soldi e ora dovrebbero darlo gratuito a un numero varie volte superiore di persone ?
> bella coerenza, ma ormai non bisogna stupirsi di nulla


Più che altro ucciderebbe cinema e teatri. 15+7/10 = 22/25 euro per un film. 
In aggiunta a questo, la sola scocciatura di fare il tampone porterebbe tantissima gente a rinunciare in partenza


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ucciderebbe cinema e teatri. 15+7/10 = 22/25 euro per un film.
> In aggiunta a questo, la sola scocciatura di fare il tampone porterebbe tantissima gente a rinunciare in partenza


magari ci sarà tra non molto il modello coppa d'Africa: vaccinato e tamponato allo stadio
e sono già due cose che abbini con un tampone...in attesa delle prossime


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tampone al cinema per i vaccinati ha lo scopo di allontanare la gente dalle sale, schiacciare i culi sul divano e ingrassare i vari Netflix, Disney+ ,Prime, e altre corporation americane.
> 
> Non ci sono altre motivazioni.


Sì, poi a messa niente green pass. La spiegazione della SCENZAH a questo provvedimento sarebbe? Il covidde si annida nei cinema, discoteche, nei luoghi di divertimento espressione del capitalismo. È un virus selettivo, con interessi culturali specifici. Va al cinema, a teatro, ma non va a messa, magari si scoprirà che è musulmano o buddista.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Con le premesse di cui si parla (tamponarsi anche da vaccinato per lavorare, studiare, eventi) mi domando come sia possibile non ritornare allo Smart Working e alla DAD.
> 
> Finora il lavoratore/lo studente ha avuto due opzioni:
> - puoi continuare gratis a fare il tuo lavoro, basta che ti vaccini (gratis);
> ...


Anzi scusate a dirla tutta non è esatto quello che ho scritto. Perché riepilogando le misure adottate (mascherine, vaccini, green pass, tamponi, restrizioni) è tutto gratuito (se fai vaccino) tranne la mascherina. Che è obbligatoria in vari contesti.

Insomma già adesso siamo tutti costretti a pagare qualcosa, senza possibilità di scegliere.

Anzi a dirla tutta lo Stato dovrebbe dare gratuitamente pure quelle. Per il covid una persona dovrebbe avere la possibilità di scegliere di non spendere un centesimo


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tampone al cinema per i vaccinati ha lo scopo di allontanare la gente dalle sale, incollare i culi sul divano e ingrassare i vari Netflix, Disney+ ,Prime, e altre corporation americane.
> 
> La mascherina all' aperto ormai si è capito, è per uniformare la collettività in stile soldatini cinesi o hijab/burka, cancellando la libertà di espressione occidentale
> 
> Non ci sono altre motivazioni. Qualsiasi altro pretesto usano per motivare queste scemenze, è una bugia.



Ah, se la dico io una roba del genere, mi massacrano.

Con te forse si riguardano perché sei moderatore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sta cosa del tampone per vaccinati fa ridere dai. Ma dai su.


Invece é l'unica sensata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Con le premesse di cui si parla (tamponarsi anche da vaccinato per lavorare, studiare, eventi) mi domando come sia possibile non ritornare allo Smart Working e alla DAD.
> 
> Finora il lavoratore/lo studente ha avuto due opzioni:
> - puoi continuare gratis a fare il tuo lavoro, basta che ti vaccini (gratis);
> ...


E perché mai? É obbligatorio, te lo paghi, così come vanno pagate le cure per tutti i bimbi non vaccinati, é giusto e doveroso no? Mica devo pagare io per gli altri


----------



## numero 3 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vedo che ormai in questa discussione scriviamo solo noi scettici di tutto questo carrozzone che si è creato da un paio d'anni...
Vuoi vedere che finalmente qualcuno si sta rendendo conto dell'assurdo che stiamo vivendo?


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Doppia dose, vaccinato per l'influenza, conto i giorni alla terza dose...e questi vogliono farmi il tampone? Ma andassero a morire ammazzati


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

I tamponi li fanno gratis? O sono sempre con le pezze al sedere?


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I tamponi li fanno gratis? O sono sempre con le pezze al sedere?



Come no. Figurati...


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

*Repubblica: con Omicron spettro 50.000 contagi tra dieci giorni. Si va verso i 10.000 posti letti occupati negli ospedali e superamento della soglia di sicurezza. Negli ospedali è già tutto pronto:"Siamo preparati al peggio".*


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma sono la contraddizione personificata: dicevano che i tamponi rapidi non contavano nulla e il problema erano i non vaccinati. Adesso si scopre che vogliono tamponare tutti per andarti a divertire. Come se il divertimento fosse un prezzo da pagare allo stato: poi se vai a messa ah beh… là il tampone non serve… a casa di Dio il Covidde non entra. Questo Covidde è un male di satana, se vede il crocefisso viene immediatamente scacciato.


Segui i soldi.... e capisci la (non)logica del green pass.
O meglio, la logica c'è ma non è certo scientifica, semmai economica.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Con le premesse di cui si parla (tamponarsi anche da vaccinato per lavorare, studiare, eventi) mi domando come sia possibile non ritornare allo Smart Working e alla DAD.
> 
> Finora il lavoratore/lo studente ha avuto due opzioni:
> - puoi continuare gratis a fare il tuo lavoro, basta che ti vaccini (gratis);
> ...


Scusa ma dove hai letto che i vaccinati dovranno fare il tampone per lavorare?
Mi sembra che l'ipotesi sia in altri contesti.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il governo italiano ha acquistato una valanga di dosi di un vaccino che, secondo i media di regime, dopo due dosi contro Omicron protegge tra lo 0 (ZERO) e il 20% (per chi non l'ha ancora capito non significa che tendenzialmente uno è "protetto al 20%" ma che su 10 persone il vaccino ne protegge dal virus grave nessuna o al massimo 2).
Se estenderanno o imporranno l'obbligo vaccinale, inoculando a forza le fiale di questa versione di vaccino acquistata precocemente e senza criterio, con scadenza posticipata d'ufficio, qualcuno può davvero credere sia per "proteggere le persone e la comunità"? Non mi sembra insensato pensare ci siano dosi da smaltire come fatto con gli open day Astrazeneca, pur sapendo che a breve ci dovrebbe essere, secondo quanto dichiarato dalle stesse case farmaceutiche, il vaccino aggiornato. 

Io non sono mai stato negazionista e ho paura del covid (e non essendomi, per ora, vaccinato ogni giorno, oltre a tutti i problemi quotidiani che mi ha creato questa storia e che mi creano governo e collaborazionisti, vivo nel dubbio di quale sia la scelta giusta da fare) ma mi risulta difficile ora non avere dubbi che questa emergenza sanitaria serva a ben altro o almeno venga usata per altro. Però forse mi sbaglio e semplicemente siamo in mano a degli inacapaci liberticidi. 

-16.080 contagiati e 48 decessi covid ieri nel Sudafrica identificato come "patria" (anche se i primi casi erano in Botswana) della Omicron
-89.190 contagiati e 125 decessi covid ieri nel Regno Unito identificato attualmente come l'inferno Omicron
- 28.064 contagiati e 123 decessi covid ieri in Italia con 84 casi ufficiali di Omicron
- 733 contagiati e 87 decessi ieri covid in Romania dipinta come una nazione spacciata e finita per il basso numero di vaccinati 

Per il resto ora molte persone capiranno cosa significa vivere con il tampone e come questa cosa, per la quale chi non era vaccinato si è sentito dire "ah ora ti da fastidio anche il tampone!1!!", influenzi la vita tra costi economici, morali e a volte fisici.
E capirete il grave errore di aver auspicato non fossero approvati test rapidi non invasivi appoggiando un ministro che sosteneva che il tampone doveva essere "uno strumento di tortura e far male fisicamente e psicologicamente".


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il governo italiano ha acquistato una valanga di dosi di un vaccino che, secondo i media di regime, dopo due dosi contro Omicron protegge tra lo 0 (ZERO) e il 20% (per chi non l'ha ancora capito non significa che tendenzialmente uno è "protetto al 20%" ma che su 10 persone il vaccino ne protegge dal virus grave nessuna o al massimo 2).
> Se estenderanno o imporranno l'obbligo vaccinale, inoculando a forza le fiale di questa versione di vaccino acquistata precocemente e senza criterio, con scadenza posticipata d'ufficio, qualcuno può davvero credere sia per "proteggere le persone e la comunità"? Non mi sembra insensato pensare ci siano dosi da smaltire come fatto con gli open day Astrazeneca, pur sapendo che a breve ci dovrebbe essere, secondo quanto dichiarato dalle stesse case farmaceutiche, il vaccino aggiornato.
> 
> Io non sono mai stato negazionista e ho paura del covid (e non essendomi, per ora, vaccinato ogni giorno, oltre a tutti i problemi quotidiani che mi ha creato questa storia e che mi creano governo e collaborazionisti, vivo nel dubbio di quale sia la scelta giusta da fare) ma mi risulta difficile ora non avere dubbi che questa emergenza sanitaria serva a ben altro o almeno venga usata per altro. Però forse mi sbaglio e semplicemente siamo in mano a degli inacapaci liberticidi.
> ...


Alla terza dose protegge eh, poi in Italia la variante principale è la Delta per adesso


----------



## Andris (19 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> poi in Italia la variante principale è la Delta per adesso


vabbè parliamo di alcuni giorni di vantaggio, è come fermare l'acqua con le mani

l'Olanda fa 26 giorni di lockdown duro, dopo un paio di settimane già soft, una nazione con livello di vaccinati molto alto
dovrebbe preoccupare


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


Così faranno fallire i cinema.
Non ci stanno capendo più nulla. Quanto sono ridicoli ormai?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E allora perché mi inca di brutto?
> Queste folli regole per l'emergenza sanitaria sono solo un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte .


Sono solo pagliacciate. Robacce incoerenti che non portano a nulla. Ma come si fa a non esplodere davanti a ste boiate? Ma ancora per quanto dobbiamo continuare con sto teatro?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Purtroppo sta prendendo piede lo scenario temuto fin dall'inizio.. Ricordate il crollo delle borse post annuncio di omicron vero? Era un segnale che in certi ambienti probabilmente c'era stata una fuga di notizie sulla reale portata di questa variante.. Adesso c'è solo da sperare che comunque la terza dose riesca ad arginare questi numeri, perché se a qualcuno non fosse chiaro qui o si vince tutti o si perde tutti..


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sta prendendo piede lo scenario temuto fin dall'inizio.. Ricordate il crollo delle borse post annuncio di omicron vero? Era un segnale che in certi ambienti probabilmente c'era stata una fuga di notizie sulla reale portata di questa variante.. Adesso c'è solo da sperare che comunque la terza dose riesca ad arginare questi numeri, perché se a qualcuno non fosse chiaro qui o si vince tutti o si perde tutti..



Era abbastanza chiaro dall'estate. Altro che annuncio di Omicron...


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

> Alla terza dose protegge eh, poi in Italia la variante principale è la Delta per adesso


È vero (o almeno da quello che i media raccontano sembrebbe vero per il momento, lo spero per chi si è vaccinato anche con la terza dose; ma consideriamo che fino a qualche giorno fa sostenevano che due dosi proteggevano da Omicron al 70%... e ieri invece tra 0 e 20%) ma chi non ha fatto ancora la prima e verrà obbligato a vaccinarsi o per chi era sotto i 12anni e verrà fatto vaccinare dai genitori per essere "protetto" da Omicron cosa dovrà fare? 3 dosi in mese? Inoltre la terza dose per quanto protegge? In israele prima di Omicron si stavano già preparando per la quarta dose già dopo pochi mesi (per ora vogliono farla agli immunodepressi) perchè dopo le terze ora i contagi tornano a salire.
Forse mi sbaglio, forse dico una sciocchezza, ma non vorrei che si vogliano spingere le terze dosi per smaltire le attuali forniture prima che arrivi il vaccino modificato per Omicron.
E quale miglior sistema, per convincere i doppio-dosi indecisi e indisposti, se non convincerli che solo la terza dose può salvarli dalla _devastante_ Omicron?
(Ricordando sempre che ad esempio protezione al 90% significa che su 10 milioni di persone 1 milione *non* è protetta e non che 10 milioni hanno tutte una "protezione al 90%" nel loro corpo)


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ormai siamo alla fruttta, amaro e ammazacaffe'


Probabilmente siamo alla digestione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E perché mai? É obbligatorio, te lo paghi, così come vanno pagate le cure per tutti i bimbi non vaccinati, é giusto e doveroso no? Mica devo pagare io per gli altri



Chissà,forse magari ora lo capiranno anche loro.
Loro che fino a qualche settimana fa tanto hanno fatto i "bulletti" con queste storie "vaccino gratis,se non ti vaccini paghihhh tutto di tasca tua"


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"La Cina ha registrato 4.636 morti per Covid-19 dall’inizio dell’epidemia.
> Solo due persone sono ufficialmente morte a causa della malattia da maggio 2020."*


Si, noi ci crediamo, si si.

Ma piuttosto... ma nessuno ha ancora deciso di dare sanzioni al paese da cui è nata questa pandemia e che ha taciuto nel mentre stava nascendo affermando l'esistenza di questo virus quando oramai era già nel mondo?

Chiedo per un amico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Era abbastanza chiaro dall'estate. Altro che annuncio di Omicron...


Be insomma siamo a metà dicembre e ad oggi rispetto all'anno scorso lo scenario era molto diverso.. L'autunno l'abbiamo sfangato senza problemi così come la riapertura delle scuole.. Anche il turismo stava ripartendo.. Questa mazzata Omicron rischia di riportarci indietro di un anno


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be insomma siamo a metà dicembre e ad oggi rispetto all'anno scorso lo scenario era molto diverso.. L'autunno l'abbiamo sfangato senza problemi così come la riapertura delle scuole.. Anche il turismo stava ripartendo.. Questa mazzata Omicron rischia di riportarci indietro di un anno


Però lo scorso anno eravamo in zona rossa, tutta Italia, quest'anno siamo massimo in giallo. I vaccini per quanto si possa dire hanno aiutato un poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però lo scorso anno eravamo in zona rossa, tutta Italia, quest'anno siamo massimo in giallo. I vaccini per quanto si possa dire hanno aiutato un poco.


Assolutamente si, x adesso I vaccini ci stanno permettendo una semi normalità.. Ma questa Omicron rischia davvero di mandare in vacca tutto


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> È vero (o almeno da quello che i media raccontano sembrebbe vero per il momento, lo spero per chi si è vaccinato anche con la terza dose; ma consideriamo che fino a qualche giorno fa sostenevano che due dosi proteggevano da Omicron al 70%... e ieri invece tra 0 e 20%) ma chi non ha fatto ancora la prima e verrà obbligato a vaccinarsi o per chi era sotto i 12anni e verrà fatto vaccinare dai genitori per essere "protetto" da Omicron cosa dovrà fare? 3 dosi in mese? Inoltre la terza dose per quanto protegge? In israele prima di Omicron si stavano già preparando per la quarta dose già dopo pochi mesi (per ora vogliono farla agli immunodepressi) perchè dopo le terze ora i contagi tornano a salire.
> Forse mi sbaglio, forse dico una sciocchezza, ma non vorrei che si vogliano spingere le terze dosi per smaltire le attuali forniture prima che arrivi il vaccino modificato per Omicron.
> E quale miglior sistema, per convincere i doppio-dosi indecisi e indisposti, se non convincerli che solo la terza dose può salvarli dalla _devastante_ Omicron?
> (Ricordando sempre che ad esempio protezione al 90% significa che su 10 milioni di persone 1 milione *non* è protetta e non che 10 milioni hanno tutte una "protezione al 90%" nel loro corpo)



Aggiungo un'altra cosa secondo me importante: il 10% vaccinato che non è protetto non lo sa. Perché istituzioni, virostar e media di regime non spiegano questa cosa e addirittura ostracizzano e ridicolizzano le verifiche post-vaccino. La gente pensa che con il vaccino inoculato resiste al virus per una certa percentuale e spesso fa quindi meno attenzione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa secondo me importante: il 10% vaccinato che non è protetto non lo sa. Perché istituzioni, virostar e media di regime non spiegano questa cosa e addirittura ostracizzano e ridicolizzano le verifiche post-vaccino. La gente pensa che con il vaccino inoculato resiste al virus per una certa percentuale e spesso fa quindi meno attenzione.



Se ti dicono che il vaccino ti copre al 90%, e devi spiegare che di conseguenza il 10% è scoperto, vedi che è giusto essere trattati come una massa di idioti?


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

> Con le premesse di cui si parla (tamponarsi anche da vaccinato per lavorare, studiare, eventi) mi domando come sia possibile non ritornare allo Smart Working e alla DAD.



Il Governo, nella persona di un suo Ministro (Maria Stella Gelmini) ha dichiarato che loro non hanno comprato milioni di dosi di vaccino per consentire lo smart working.
Al Governo e a chi fa pressioni sullo stesso (ad esempio Confindustria) non piace. D'altra parte il loro interesse è prettamente economico.
Bonomi ad esempio, per motivare l'inasprimento delle norme, ha dichiarato che stanno per fare il record con l'export e non potevamo permettere che ciò non avvenisse.
Non gli importa nulla dell'individuo, dei decessi o di proteggere la gente. Gli importa solo dei loro interessi.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Alla terza dose protegge eh, *poi in Italia la variante principale è la Delta per adesso


_La salvezza è sempre una dose più in là _(Diego Fusaro)


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Così faranno fallire i cinema.
> Non ci stanno capendo più nulla. Quanto sono ridicoli ormai?


Non sono i cinema il vero obbiettivo, ma i teatri.
Unici luoghi di cultura che possono ancora fornire nutrimento per i cervelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Il Governo, nella persona di un suo Ministro (Maria Stella Gelmini) ha dichiarato che loro non hanno comprato milioni di dosi di vaccino per consentire lo smart working.*
> Al Governo e a chi fa pressioni sullo stesso (ad esempio Confindustria) non piace. D'altra parte il loro interesse è prettamente economico.
> Bonomi ad esempio, per motivare l'inasprimento delle norme, ha dichiarato che stanno per fare il record con l'export e non potevamo permettere che ciò non avvenisse.
> Non gli importa nulla dell'individuo, dei decessi o di proteggere la gente. Gli importa solo dei loro interessi.



Ci mancherebbe altro.
Gelmini,Brunetta e altre teste vuote del genere hanno più volte affermato che lo smart working non serve a nulla, perché poi l'Italia si ritroverebbe con meno persone a "utilizzare mezzi pubblici,auto,consumare benzina,per poi passare davanti il baretto che è sulla strada per fare una piccola sosta e consumare altri $"

Del resto,mentre nel mondo sempre più grandi aziende importano questo modello,noi facciamo 30 passi indietro,come sempre. Questa è l'Italia.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ti dicono che il vaccino ti copre al 90%, e devi spiegare che di conseguenza il 10% è scoperto, vedi che è giusto essere trattati come una massa di idioti?


Però, secondo me, se davvero agisci per proteggere la gente tu istituzione devi cercare di far capire queste cose al più vasto pubblico possibile (e sinceramente non mi sembra difficile da spiegare ma su nessun media l'ho mai letto o sentito). È una tua responsabilità. Sia in termini "morali" che in termini "pratici" (se hai 5 milioni di persone che, convinte di essere protette, sono imprudenti poi diffondi il contagio, aumenti i ricoverati, ecc).


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Però, secondo me, se davvero agisci per proteggere la gente tu istituzione devi cercare di far capire queste cose al più vasto pubblico possibile (e sinceramente non mi sembra difficile da spiegare ma su nessun media l'ho mai letto o sentito). È una tua responsabilità. Sia in termini "morali" che in termini "pratici" (se hai 5 milioni di persone che, convinte di essere protette, sono imprudenti poi diffondi il contagio, aumenti i ricoverati, ecc).



Si si concordo, comunicazione chiara fin dall' inizio.

Ma forse è meno semplice di quanto credo io


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro.
> Gelmini,Brunetta e altre teste vuote del genere hanno più volte affermato che lo smart working non serve a nulla, perché poi l'Italia si ritroverebbe con meno persone a "utilizzare mezzi pubblici,auto,consumare benzina,per poi passare davanti il baretto che è sulla strada per fare una piccola sosta e consumare altri $"
> 
> Del resto,mentre nel mondo sempre più grandi aziende importano questo modello,noi facciamo 30 passi indietro,come sempre. Questa è l'Italia.


Be alt, sul modello smart working ad oltranza pure colossi digitali come alphabet e Microsoft sono contrari, altro che brunetta


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...



L'affidabilità dei tamponi varia in base all'umore.
Quando non c'erano i vaccini erano una benedizione divina; ora che non servono ai vaccinati sono il male assoluto, completamente inaffidabili; a partire dal 23 Dicembre, forse, torneranno ad essere affidabilissimi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non sono i cinema il vero obbiettivo, ma i teatri.
> Unici luoghi di cultura che possono ancora fornire nutrimento per i cervelli.


Ma lo fanno per noiii e lo dice la sciehnzaaa no?
Ma possibile ancora non capire?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sta prendendo piede lo scenario temuto fin dall'inizio.. Ricordate il crollo delle borse post annuncio di omicron vero? Era un segnale che in certi ambienti probabilmente c'era stata una fuga di notizie sulla reale portata di questa variante.. Adesso c'è solo da sperare che comunque la terza dose riesca ad arginare questi numeri, perché se a qualcuno non fosse chiaro qui o si vince tutti o si perde tutti..


Abbiamo perso tutti già. Tranne chi trae interesse da tutto questo.
Si sta facendo tutto sulla base del nulla. Non ci stanno capendo più niente


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be insomma siamo a metà dicembre e ad oggi rispetto all'anno scorso lo scenario era molto diverso.. L'autunno l'abbiamo sfangato senza problemi così come la riapertura delle scuole.. Anche il turismo stava ripartendo.. Questa mazzata Omicron rischia di riportarci indietro di un anno


Siamo sempre fermi al punto di partenza. Non ne usciremo mai


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

La Omicron o ci metterà in guai seri oppure sarà una grossa opportunità.
Dipende dalla sua aggressività, ancora non si è capito bene.
In Sudafrica al momento a tanti contagi non corrispondono tanti decessi.


----------



## honua (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro.
> Gelmini,Brunetta e altre teste vuote del genere hanno più volte affermato che lo smart working non serve a nulla, perché poi l'Italia si ritroverebbe con meno persone a "utilizzare mezzi pubblici,auto,consumare benzina,per poi passare davanti il baretto che è sulla strada per fare una piccola sosta e consumare altri $"
> 
> Del resto,mentre nel mondo sempre più grandi aziende importano questo modello,noi facciamo 30 passi indietro,come sempre. Questa è l'Italia.




Smart Working full forse no, ma soft tipo una settimana si e una no o tre giorni si e tre no secondo me aumenta la produttività alla grande. Almeno così a me è successo durante i 2 mesi di marzo e aprile 2020. Senza contare che i soldi che ho risparmiato in viaggi, macchina ecc. non me li sono imboscati ma li ho riversati successivamente nell'economia reale.
Ma che ne devono sapere i vari Brunetta & C. che probabilmente la parola lavoro non sanno neanche con che lettera dell'alfabeto inizia...


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il tampone al cinema per i vaccinati ha lo scopo di allontanare la gente dalle sale, incollare i culi sul divano e ingrassare i vari Netflix, Disney+ ,Prime, e altre corporation americane.
> 
> La mascherina all' aperto ormai si è capito, è per uniformare la collettività in stile soldatini cinesi o hijab/burka, cancellando la libertà di espressione occidentale*
> 
> Non ci sono altre motivazioni. Qualsiasi altro pretesto usano per motivare queste scemenze, è una bugia.


Tanta, tanta stima


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Io mi trovo bene con 3 giorni in ufficio e 2 a casa.
A casa non ho persone che entrano in ufficio e interrompono, per cui vanno bene lavori dove devo concentrarmi.
In ufficio va bene per lavori in cui ci si confronta con gli altri.

Poi, è soggettivo anche in base al lavoro che si fa e se l'ambiente domestico ti consente di lavorare senza disturbi.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La Omicron o ci metterà in guai seri oppure sarà una grossa opportunità.
> Dipende dalla sua aggressività, ancora non si è capito bene.
> In Sudafrica al momento a tanti contagi non corrispondono tanti decessi.


I contagi saranno sempre superiori avendo un tasso di diffusione elevato, anche qui l'informazione è all'inizio uscita che ha un basso tasso di mortalità e per la gente adesso non c'è motivo di tante precauzioni e non gli togli più questa idea come nel 2019 uscì che il Covid era solo un'influenza, la prima impressione è quella che conta. 

Ma se la prima versione del Covid faceva un decesso ogni cento contagi* con trecento contagi al giorno e Omicron ha un decesso ogni mille contagi* con diecimila contagi al giorno il conto è presto fatto

*numeri a caso, è per dare un'idea


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma lo fanno per noiii e lo dice la sciehnzaaa no?


Ovviamente, è tutto per il tuo bene.

Ti tolgono la possibilità di avere spazi di informazione, spazi di cultura e la possibilità di usufruire del sapere in qualunque sua forma, in modo da non sobbarcarti l'onere di imparare a pensare.
Ti fanno credere che la democrazia sia morta, ma in realtà ciò che stanno uccidendo è la coscienza e la natura del popolo sovrano, riducendo le possibilità di elevazione intellettuale dei nativi e avviando un processo di sostituzione etnica con la scusa dell'accoglienza.
Ti toglieranno i diritti, spiegandoti che è per il tuo bene, e che tu devi solo obbedire senza pensarci troppo, per poi ridarteli, sebbene fortemente limitati e sotto lo stretto controllo della censura, somministrandoli in piccole ma continue dosi da rinnovare, in modo ciò che era un tuo diritto naturale diventi una gentile concessione del padrone, che il popolo oramai totalitarizzato al nuovo modo di vivere accoglierà con giubilo quasi fosse un premio concessogli per la prolungata e assoluta obbedienza.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma possibile ancora non capire?


Pensare è difficile, hakaishin.
Il pensiero comporta sacrificio, impegno e dedizione in ognuno di noi.
Il fallimento della democrazia come metodo di governo sta proprio in questo e la sua falla la ritrovi nel primo articolo della nostra Costituzione:
_...La sovranità appartiene al popolo, che la esercita nelle forme e nei limiti della Costituzione_.

Ma la sovranità non è mettere una X sul logo del partito di preferenza. Quello è solo un effetto collaterale, per usare ancora termini medici.
La sovranità implica l'onere del popolo di riflettere, di pensare e di capire ciò che sta avvenendo nel mondo che ci circonda per alimentare l'efficacia e la ponderazione del giudizio.
Ed è ciò che ormai non si è più in grado di fare.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, è tutto per il tuo bene.
> 
> Ti tolgono la possibilità di avere spazi di informazione, spazi di cultura e la possibilità di usufruire del sapere in qualunque sua forma, in modo da non sobbarcarti l'onere di imparare a pensare.
> Ti fanno credere che la democrazia sia morta, ma in realtà ciò che stanno uccidendo è la coscienza e la natura del popolo sovrano, riducendo le possibilità di elevazione intellettuale dei nativi e avviando un processo di sostituzione etnica con la scusa dell'accoglienza.
> ...


Io so solo che non ne usciremo ne presto ne bene. La situazione mi pare drammatica e non per il covid..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre fermi al punto di partenza. Non ne usciremo mai


Mai non credo, ma probabilmente chi all'inizio parlava di almeno 3 anni per tornare alla normalità sapeva di cosa parlava..ma ne usciremo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quindi ne siamo usciti, giusto? Possiamo festeggiare?


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


ma è già in vigore ? ieri sono andato al Cinema senza tampone


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il Governo, nella persona di un suo Ministro (Maria Stella Gelmini) ha dichiarato che loro non hanno comprato milioni di dosi di vaccino per consentire lo smart working.
> Al Governo e a chi fa pressioni sullo stesso (ad esempio Confindustria) non piace. D'altra parte il loro interesse è prettamente economico.
> Bonomi ad esempio, per motivare l'inasprimento delle norme, ha dichiarato che stanno per fare il record con l'export e non potevamo permettere che ciò non avvenisse.
> *Non gli importa nulla dell'individuo, dei decessi o di proteggere la gente. Gli importa solo dei loro interessi.*


Chissà se a qualcuno entrerà mai in testa questo concetto che è l'unico garantito al cento per cento, al di là di cosa può pensare uno su virus, vaccino ecc.


----------



## smallball (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mai non credo, ma probabilmente chi all'inizio parlava di almeno 3 anni per tornare alla normalità sapeva di cosa parlava..ma ne usciremo


Bill Gates, non uno qualunque , a metà del 2020 parlò di fine pandemia durante l'estate del 2024.. meditate gente, meditate


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


La mascherina all'aperto e i tamponi ve li fate voi, ripeto preferisco darvi migliaia di euro in multe 

Il nostro paese ha una comunicazione che definire allucinante è un plauso.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io so solo che non ne usciremo ne presto ne bene. La situazione mi pare drammatica e non per il covid..


Il punto, hakaishin, non è uscire o meno.
La pantomima del COVID finirà, perché come tutte le bugie ha le gambe corte, e con essa questo stato d'emergenza.
Non si può nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto a lungo.

Il punto è un altro, ed è quello legato al fatto che si è creato un precedente pericolosissimo per i sistemi politici occidentali, quello dell'autoritarismo nel nome dell'emergenza.
Sdoganando l'idea che i tuoi diritti ti possano venire revocati sulla base dell'esigenza del momento, stai aprendo all'ipotesi che la classe politica possa toglierti qualunque diritto individuale, ogni qual volta che gli interessi a cui loro rispondono ne abbiano l'esigenza.
Basterà solo cambiare il nemico da combattere: oggi è il COVID, domani un'altra cosa.

Il punto è che una volta che si è accettato supinamente tale sistema di potere, lo si inserisce all'interno di una realtà consolidata, che può diventare la prassi da seguire.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto, hakaishin, non è uscire o meno.
> La pantomima del COVID finirà, perché come tutte le bugie ha le gambe corte, e con essa questo stato d'emergenza.
> Non si può nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto a lungo.
> 
> ...


non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.

scusa il mattone.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.
> 
> scusa il mattone.



Perfetto. E perché accade questo da millenni?
Io non sono laureato in storia, ma la storia l'ho comunque studiata.
C'è gente che non nega che Gesù sia esistito, ma che non era una persona miracolata da dio, ma bensì una persona più intelligente degli altri e che si era messo in saccoccia un bel po' di persone.
L'intelligenza comanda su tutto.
Certe cose accadono da un sacco di anni come hai giustamente detto, ma accadono appunto perché la stra grande maggioranza del popolo non ha intelligenza a sufficienza per capire come stiano realmente le cose.

Ed hai ragione anche ragione sulla questione degli schieramenti. Basta pensare a questo forum, litigi su litigi. 
Io scrivo un commento che dice A mi si risponde su B e C che io manco ho nominato e non mi si risponde su A. 
Si viene costantemente attaccati sul personale al posto di "unirsi" e cercare di capire il pensiero altrui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno vuole andare al cinema sono 7 euro per l’ingresso al cinema più altri 15 euro di tampone. Che uno sia vaccinato o meno ti tocca tamponare uguale. Adesso voglio vedere se chi ha fatto il vaccino è ancora per il tampone a pagamento.


ma certo che si!
il concetto di tampone grati s è una cosa che non esiste. siamo già alla canna del gas e vogliamo anche i tamponi gratis? è una roba da matti.

è il concetto dei tamponi che non ha senso. uno non può fare cose solo col tampone, è demenziale. chissà che code a farsi sti tamponi...

intanto ci vuole l'obbligo vaccinale over 40 perchè qualcosa fa, poi se il vaccino non è sufficiente si chiude punto e stop. ma cosa continui a far tamponi... spero che almeno lo stato abbia un ritorno da tutti sti tamponi fatti a vanvera.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Perfetto. E perché accade questo da millenni?
> Io non sono laureato in storia, ma la storia l'ho comunque studiata.
> C'è gente che non nega che Gesù sia esistito, ma che non era una persona miracolata da dio, ma bensì una persona più intelligente degli altri e che si era messo in saccoccia un bel po' di persone.
> L'intelligenza comanda su tutto.
> ...


Non siamo esseri perfetti, semplicemente credo personalmente che potremmo ancora evolverci, ma farei un discorso troppo utopico per molte menti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma certo che si!
> il concetto di tampone grati s è una cosa che non esiste. siamo già alla canna del gas e vogliamo anche i tamponi gratis? è una roba da matti.
> 
> è il concetto dei tamponi che non ha senso. uno non può fare cose solo col tampone, è demenziale. chissà che code a farsi sti tamponi...
> ...


Ma come "si chiude punto e stop"!? Le chiusure sono l'extrema ratio, non iniziamo a abituarci ai coprifuochi e alle zone rosse come se fossero normali.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.
> 
> scusa il mattone.


Non scusarti per il mattone, se arricchisce il discorso. Anzi, è ben accetto.

Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che i periodi novecentesco ed attuale siano effettivamente differenti nella metodologia con cui le torsioni anti-democratiche avvengono, ma non per la causa da te descritta.
Non credo infatti in quella sorta di immunizzazione alla violazione del diritto: se così fosse ci sarebbe dovuta essere una tale coscienza del problema, che alle prime avvisaglie ci sarebbe stata una sollevazione popolare di massa.
E sappiamo benissimo che, non importa quanto possa sembrare potente, un regime non ha mai potere a sufficienza da poter rimanere indenne ad una rivoluzione. Alla fine, il potere è solo pura apparenza, ed è tale fino a quando viene legittimato agli occhi degli altri.

Il problema credo sia nella differenza tra il totalitarismo di oggi e quello di ieri: nel novecento c'era il totalitarismo nazionalsocialista e quello comunista. Poi c'era, a parte, il semi-totalitarismo fascista, che aveva più connotati autoritari che totalitari, sebbene la torsione in quella direzione nell'ultimo periodo pre-bellico ('36-'39).

Una volta l'idea era la concezione totale dell'ideologia dello Stato/partito all'interno della vita sociale.
Oggi, la cosa è più subdola, come giustamente dici tu, citando Orwell.

Sfruttando le vie del capitalismo deregolamentato tipico delle demoplutocrazie occidentali, ad oggi è possibile condizionare l'idea della popolazione, senza che essa possa accorgersi di chi è il nemico da combattere, perché con il capitalismo deregolamentato, i media, la scienza e tutto il resto sono imprese private che, ad uno sguardo superficiale, non hanno alcun legame con lo Stato stesso. Ciò permette due cose: da un lato fornisce quindi una sorta di legittimazione alla torsione autoritaria che ne deriva, e dall'altro permette di non capire chi tira i fili di quelli che in realtà sono burattini messi ai posti di comando per fare interessi di gruppi specifici di potere.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non scusarti per il mattone, se arricchisce il discorso. Anzi, è ben accetto.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che i periodi novecentesco ed attuale siano effettivamente differenti nella metodologia con cui le torsioni anti-democratiche avvengono, ma non per la causa da te descritta.
> Non credo infatti in quella sorta di immunizzazione alla violazione del diritto: se così fosse ci sarebbe dovuta essere una tale coscienza del problema, che alle prime avvisaglie ci sarebbe stata una sollevazione popolare di massa.
> ...


sono d'accordo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: con Omicron spettro 50.000 contagi tra dieci giorni. Si va verso i 10.000 posti letti occupati negli ospedali e superamento della soglia di sicurezza. Negli ospedali è già tutto pronto:"Siamo preparati al peggio".*


si ma lo scorso anno in novembre eravamo già a 35.000 con dad e cose così. 
ora un mese dopo siamo a 7500 senza nessuna restrizione.

le vedono le differenze o no?


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma come "si chiude punto e stop"!? Le chiusure sono l'extrema ratio, non iniziamo a abituarci ai coprifuochi e alle zone rosse come se fossero normali.


ci hanno già abituati, purtroppo come hanno detto in molti compresa la Ursula siamo entrati nell'era delle pandemie.


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però lo scorso anno eravamo in zona rossa, tutta Italia, quest'anno siamo massimo in giallo. I vaccini per quanto si possa dire hanno aiutato un poco.


A livello di contagi e deceduti è servito, ma il potere centrale decide senza criteri epidemiologici. Ad agosto erano più di 60 morti ora in pieno in inverno soltanto il doppio invece di dieci volte tanto. Però con meno di 100 morti al giorno hanno cominciato a giallizzare tutto perché avevano deciso così prima....ma ovviamente ad ottobre che si votava hanno rilassato tutto con manifestazioni oceaniche e la farsa dei 20 morti al giorno così all'improvviso. Se non ci fossero state le amministrative di mezzo saremmo già rossi, semplicemente hanno iniziato a stringere il cappio a novembre.


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A livello di contagi e deceduti è servito, ma il potere centrale decide senza criteri epidemiologici. Ad agosto erano più di 60 morti ora in pieno in inverno soltanto il doppio invece di dieci volte tanto. Però con meno di 100 morti al giorno hanno cominciato a giallizzare tutto perché avevano deciso così prima....ma ovviamente ad ottobre che si votava hanno rilassato tutto con manifestazioni oceaniche e la farsa dei 20 morti al giorno così all'improvviso. Se non ci fossero state le amministrative di mezzo saremmo già rossi, semplicemente hanno iniziato a stringere il cappio a novembre.


Si, vero, ma non volevo vederla sul piano politico. Stavo pensando cosa sarebbe successo se non ci fossero stati ancora i vaccini. Tutto qui, non volevo infognarmi in un discorso politico che da apolitico non mi interessa. Prendo atto che i vaccini per quanto non immunizzino un aiuto l'hanno dato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Bill Gates, non uno qualunque , a metà del 2020 parlò di fine pandemia durante l'estate del 2024.. meditate gente, meditate


aveva detto che ne uscivamo solo col vaccino.
quindi bisogna decidersi.. o ha avuto torto o ne siamo fuori.

non vorrei mandare in tilt qualcuno con sta cosa ma non si scappa.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Dicembre 2021)

quindi prima mi si fa credere della bontà del vaccino e che altrimenti per andare in locali al chiuso mi sarei dovuto vaccinare ogni 2 giorni ed ora a noi vaccinati si fa pagare anche il costo del tampone? siete matti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.
> 
> scusa il mattone.


Bravissimo, divide et impera oppure metus hostilis di Sallustio, ossia la paura del nemico. Individuare un nemico e veicolare l’ostilità del popolo in una direzione specifica per i propri scopi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma come "si chiude punto e stop"!? Le chiusure sono l'extrema ratio, non iniziamo a abituarci ai coprifuochi e alle zone rosse come se fossero normali.


infatti, se non c'è alternativa. se il vaccino non è sufficiente si fanno le zone colorate,.
se lo scorso anno le hai tenute 3 mesi quest'anno basterebbe 1 mese ed al rosso non arriveresti mai.
il prossimo magari neanche serviranno.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però lo scorso anno eravamo in zona rossa, tutta Italia, quest'anno siamo massimo in giallo. I vaccini per quanto si possa dire hanno aiutato un poco.


un poco? se non c'erano i vaccini eravamo tutti contagiati in forma grave...gli ospedali erano pieni e riandavamo sui 1000 morti al giorno minimo...


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ti dicono che il vaccino ti copre al 90%, e devi spiegare che di conseguenza il 10% è scoperto, vedi che è giusto essere trattati come una massa di idioti?


l'altra hanno postato una tabella per dimostrare che il vaccino non funzionava non capendo che la tabella dimostrava esattamente il contrario..  .infatti giustamente Admin ha chiuso il topic


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, x adesso I vaccini ci stanno permettendo una semi normalità.. Ma questa Omicron rischia davvero di mandare in vacca tutto


con 3 dosi di Modera o Pfizer sei protetto al 75% circa anche da Omicron...cosi sembra dalle prime verifiche attendibili...non è la copertura contro Delta ma è comunque discreta..infatti secondo alcuni (tipo Fauci ma anche altri) non dovrebbe servire un nuovo vaccino specifico per omicron


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ci hanno già abituati, purtroppo come hanno detto in molti compresa la Ursula siamo entrati nell'era delle pandemie.


mi interessa la tua opinione dato che sei nuovo, quella degli altri dopo 18 mesi devo ancora capirla quindi spero che mi darai una risposta chiara.
se non ti devi abituare alle zone colorate come ne esci da questa storia? cioè cosa si dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, noi ci crediamo, si si.
> 
> Ma piuttosto... ma nessuno ha ancora deciso di dare sanzioni al paese da cui è nata questa pandemia e che ha taciuto nel mentre stava nascendo affermando l'esistenza di questo virus quando oramai era già nel mondo?
> 
> Chiedo per un amico.


Bhe nel laboratorio c'era mezzo occidente


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aveva detto che ne uscivamo solo col vaccino.
> quindi bisogna decidersi.. o ha avuto torto o ne siamo fuori.
> 
> non vorrei mandare in tilt qualcuno con sta cosa ma non si scappa.


Tra l' altro c era il complotto per vaccinare tutti i bambini. 

Eppure è stato aperto un topic dove invece si dice che per problemi sperimentali, un bel sempreverde "si slitta"

Quindi visto che non hanno tutta questa fretta?


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, divide et impera oppure metus hostilis di Sallustio, ossia la paura del nemico. Individuare un nemico e veicolare l’ostilità del popolo in una direzione specifica per i propri scopi.


Penso che lo stato d'emergenza duri da almeno un ventennio, l'emergenza del terrorismo, l'emergenza della crisi economica, fino ad arrivare al covid.

La differenza sta nel metodo che si è utilizzato a sto giro con chiusure, coprifuochi, dosi di vaccino ad oltranza, zone territoriali a colori, distanze e vite che trascorrono tramite un pc. 

Tutto questo non si sarebbe potuto applicare fino al 2005, per via della scarsa tecnologia del web, ancora appena nata rispetto agli standard odierni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il Governo, nella persona di un suo Ministro (Maria Stella Gelmini) ha dichiarato che loro non hanno comprato milioni di dosi di vaccino per consentire lo smart working.
> Al Governo e a chi fa pressioni sullo stesso (ad esempio Confindustria) non piace. D'altra parte il loro interesse è prettamente economico.
> Bonomi ad esempio, per motivare l'inasprimento delle norme, ha dichiarato che stanno per fare il record con l'export e non potevamo permettere che ciò non avvenisse.
> Non gli importa nulla dell'individuo, dei decessi o di proteggere la gente. Gli importa solo dei loro interessi.


Ma va!??


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro c era il complotto per vaccinare tutti i bambini.
> 
> Eppure è stato aperto un topic dove invece si dice che per problemi sperimentali, un bel sempreverde "si slitta"
> 
> Quindi visto che non hanno tutta questa fretta?


""carta canta"" 
ho letto un sacco di volte ste parole da più utenti riferite a situazioni che definire dubbie è essere molto democratici.
ma per cose evidenti come questa di bill non si scappa.

o ne siamo usciti o aveva torto. lo so che nessuno riprenderà questo post, sono sicuro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.
> 
> scusa il mattone.


Perfetto
Complimenti
Infatti ho sempre detestato questa guerra tra poveri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con 3 dosi di Modera o Pfizer sei protetto al 75% circa anche da Omicron...cosi sembra dalle prime verifiche attendibili...non è la copertura contro Delta ma è comunque discreta..infatti secondo alcuni (tipo Fauci ma anche altri) non dovrebbe servire un nuovo vaccino specifico per omicron



L'ultimo studio inglese dice da 50 a 80%.
E che non ci sono motivi per pensare che la variante sia meno pericolosa, in contraddizione con gli studi preliminari africani.

Sono agli inizi e non ci hanno ancora capito niente con questa variante. O forse sanno qualcosa di più e per ora non lo dicono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

> *Attenzione: basta con le solite provocazioni. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. Basta dispute tra pro vax e no vax*



*Esprimete le vostre opinioni senza tirare in ballo vecchi post, topic o sbeffeggiando pensieri di altri utenti. Grazie.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ultimo studio inglese dice da 50 a 80%.
> E che non ci sono motivi per pensare che la variante sia meno pericolosa, in contraddizione con gli studi preliminari africani.
> 
> Sono agli inizi e non ci hanno ancora capito niente con questa variante. O forse sanno qualcosa di più e per ora non lo dicono.


certo che non capiscono mai un tubo questi è. a far le previsioni a vanvera così son capaci tutti.
tra ignoranza e interessi vari non c'è una volta che ci prendono.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un poco? se non c'erano i vaccini eravamo tutti contagiati in forma grave...gli ospedali erano pieni e riandavamo sui 1000 morti al giorno minimo...


Questo però non è esatto. Con o senza vaccino il numero delle persone che si ammala di covid gravemente è molto basso (a livello di numeri, umanamente anche un solo morto è grave, come dico sempre anche per le reazioni avverse ai vaccini e, senza interferire con la libertà individuale, bisognerebbe fare il possibile per evitarlo e curarlo...).
Molto probabilmente ci sarebbero stati più morti e probabilmente più malati gravi ma "tutti" assolutamente no, anzi.
Si sarebbe comunque ammalata una minoranza e ammalata gravemente una minoranza della minoranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Adesso su repubblica (solito giornale che non perde tempo a diffondere paura) c'è i titolone a caratteri cubitali con il vice di Figliuolo che semina altro terrorismo, dicendo che si potrebbe ripartire da zero con la Pandemia B. E per la prima volta leggo da un'autorità la parola "vaccini bucati".

A mio avviso in molti si divertono a seminare paura e confusione. Poi però in mezzo a mille ciarlatani, capita quello che dice la verità, solo che si confonde tra gli altri.


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso su repubblica (solito giornale che non perde tempo a diffondere paura) c'è i titolone a caratteri cubitali con il vice di Figliuolo che semina altro terrorismo, dicendo che si potrebbe ripartire da zero con la Pandemia B. E per la prima volta leggo da un'autorità la parola "vaccini bucati".
> 
> A mio avviso in molti si divertono a seminare paura e confusione. Poi però in mezzo a mille ciarlatani, capita quello che dice la verità, solo che si confonde tra gli altri.


ma l'immunità di gregge ?


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto, hakaishin, non è uscire o meno.
> La pantomima del COVID finirà, perché come tutte le bugie ha le gambe corte, e con essa questo stato d'emergenza.
> Non si può nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto a lungo.
> 
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
E' per quello che tutti avrebbero dovuto lottare.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mai non credo, ma probabilmente chi all'inizio parlava di almeno 3 anni per tornare alla normalità sapeva di cosa parlava..ma ne usciremo


Magari lo sapeva volutamente…
Vedrai, altro che 3 anni…


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Piovono gocce di Chanel
Su corpi asettici
Mettiti in salvo dall'odore dei tuoi simili. -in coro-

L'evoluzione inciampa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto, gli appestati no-vax irresponsabilih-negazionistih rumeni stanno sempre a meno di 1000 positivi al giorno. Per non parlare degli altri negazionistih indiani a meno di 10.000 e hanno più di un miliardo di abitanti. Questo vaccino avrà anche salvato tante vite, per carità, ma guardando i numeri ed i risultati al momento la campagna vaccinale sta andando più verso il fallimento, soprattutto in confronto a quei paesi che si sono vaccinati in pochi. Anche la Bielorussia, paese che sta contando più sulle cure che sulle vaccinazioni, i numeri sono molto più bassi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto, hakaishin, non è uscire o meno.
> La pantomima del COVID finirà, perché come tutte le bugie ha le gambe corte, e con essa questo stato d'emergenza.
> Non si può nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto a lungo.
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo assolutamente. Questa cosa che di punto in bianco, in nome dell’emergenza, si vada verso una compressione enorme dei diritti personali è la cosa più paurosa è grave. Qui sembra ormai un romanzo distopico.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Questo però non è esatto. Con o senza vaccino il numero delle persone che si ammala di covid gravemente è molto basso (a livello di numeri, umanamente anche un solo morto è grave, come dico sempre anche per le reazioni avverse ai vaccini e, senza interferire con la libertà individuale, bisognerebbe fare il possibile per evitarlo e curarlo...).
> Molto probabilmente ci sarebbero stati più morti e probabilmente più malati gravi ma "tutti" assolutamente no, anzi.
> Si sarebbe comunque ammalata una minoranza e ammalata gravemente una minoranza della minoranza.


beh si tutti intendevo parecchi non proprio tutti..l'ho usato comemodo di dire

diciamo che saremmo quantomeno nella stessa situazione di quando eravamo al piccomassimo di contagi e morti


----------



## Prealpi (19 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo la verità è che in Italia soprattutto, c'è troppa gente che parla e la maggior parte lo fa a sproposito


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, gli appestati no-vax irresponsabilih-negazionistih rumeni stanno sempre a meno di 1000 positivi al giorno. Per non parlare degli altri negazionistih indiani a meno di 10.000 e hanno più di un miliardo di abitanti. Questo vaccino avrà anche salvato tante vite, per carità, ma guardando i numeri ed i risultati al momento la campagna vaccinale sta andando più verso il fallimento, soprattutto in confronto a quei paesi che si sono vaccinati in pochi. Anche la Bielorussia, paese che sta contando più sulle cure che sulle vaccinazioni, i numeri sono molto più bassi.


I numeri del tracciamento italiano ed europeo non sono paragonabili alla Romania o all’India, dai… non esiste nessun tipo di tracciamento o quasi li, scoprono verosimilmente solo i sintomatici che si auto dichiarano e si fanno il test ma in valori assoluti probabilmente scoprono e registrano meno di un decimo dei nostri asintomatici…. quindi secondo me non sono metri di paragone corretti.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro c era il complotto per vaccinare tutti i bambini.
> 
> Eppure è stato aperto un topic dove invece si dice che per problemi sperimentali, un bel sempreverde "si slitta"
> 
> Quindi visto che non hanno tutta questa fretta?


Si vabbè ma se il vaccino a tutti i costi per i bambini è una ciofeca , non è che puoi immetterlo sul mercato. Ti lincerebbero. Siccome ormai di scientifico c’è ben poco, la corsa assurda per vaccinare i bambini è ridicola e i fatti gli stanno dando torto e un po’ godo, non lo nego


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ""carta canta""
> ho letto un sacco di volte ste parole da più utenti riferite a situazioni che definire dubbie è essere molto democratici.
> ma per cose evidenti come questa di bill non si scappa.
> 
> o ne siamo usciti o aveva torto. lo so che nessuno riprenderà questo post, sono sicuro.


Al momento aveva torto will.
Al momento sta avendo torto


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, gli appestati no-vax irresponsabilih-negazionistih rumeni stanno sempre a meno di 1000 positivi al giorno. Per non parlare degli altri negazionistih indiani a meno di 10.000 e hanno più di un miliardo di abitanti. Questo vaccino avrà anche salvato tante vite, per carità, ma guardando i numeri ed i risultati al momento la campagna vaccinale sta andando più verso il fallimento, soprattutto in confronto a quei paesi che si sono vaccinati in pochi. Anche la Bielorussia, paese che sta contando più sulle cure che sulle vaccinazioni, i numeri sono molto più bassi.


romania ed india sono affidabili quanto la cina.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un poco? se non c'erano i vaccini eravamo tutti contagiati in forma grave...gli ospedali erano pieni e riandavamo sui 1000 morti al giorno minimo...








Questo grafico, con i numeri presi dall'ISS, mostra il rapporto morte/recuperi da inizio pandemia a ieri.
Se vedi, il rapporto dei morti è un limite che tende a zero, potremmo dire in termini matematici, e l'unica variazione sensibile nella curva è nel periodo Ottobre-Novembre 2020, che di certo non è il periodo della campagna vaccinale di massa.

Questo ti dà due indizi:
1) I vaccini non hanno influito nella riduzione della mortalità, visto che la mortalità è sempre stata in continuo decrescendo e visto che la sostanziale decrescita è avvenuta ben prima dell'inizio della campagna vaccinale.

2) La mortalità della variante delta è infinitesimale, e ben più bassa della variante originale

Praticamente siamo alla soglia di una banale influenza stagionale.

Riguardo all'essere "tutti" contagiati in forma grave, anche questo è falso, e già basterebbe il grafico per mostrarlo, ma snoccioliamo numeri:





Nella sezione dei casi attivi puoi chiaramente vedere come il rapporto di percentuali tra chi è semplicemente positivo e ha sintomatologia trascurabile e chi è in TI pende a favore del primo.
Tuttavia, se dovessimo prendere lo storico dei dati ISS noteresti che il rapporto è sempre stato pendente nei confronti di chi ha avuto sintomatologia lieve.
Per esempio, il 3 Aprile 2020 in piena prima ondata c'erano 85.388 positivi, di cui solo 4.068 (il 5% circa) in TI.
Tu mi potresti dire che è grazie ai vaccini se quella percentuale è diminuita, ma la cosa non è così lineare in quanto i positivi sono calcolati sul numero di tamponi effettuati, ad Aprile 2020 619.849, contro i 39.493.154 di ieri (con un incremento di 566.300 tamponi rispetto a l'altro ieri).
Il che vuol dire che aumentando la base numerica di riferimento, aumentano di conseguenza i positivi, e di conseguenza il rapporto tra chi l'ha preso male e chi no.
In sostanza, l'unico periodo in cui il rapporto poteva essere "preoccupante" era quando il campione statistico dei positivi era bassissimo, il che non lo rende preoccupante per definizione.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, gli appestati no-vax irresponsabilih-negazionistih rumeni stanno sempre a meno di 1000 positivi al giorno. Per non parlare degli altri negazionistih indiani a meno di 10.000 e hanno più di un miliardo di abitanti. Questo vaccino avrà anche salvato tante vite, per carità, ma guardando i numeri ed i risultati al momento la campagna vaccinale sta andando più verso il fallimento, soprattutto in confronto a quei paesi che si sono vaccinati in pochi. Anche la Bielorussia, paese che sta contando più sulle cure che sulle vaccinazioni, i numeri sono molto più bassi.


Qui i media fanno solo fake news e raccontano situazioni tragiche che non esistono e la gente abbocca subito. Ed è subito caccia al no-vacs cattovoh e fascistah.
Poi gli sbatti in faccia la realtà e tutti zitti


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> romania ed india sono affidabili quanto la cina.


Qualsiasi dato sulla pandemia che provenga fuori dall' Unione Europea occidentale, dall' Inghilterra, dagli Stati Uniti, dal Canada, dall' Australia, da Israele o dal Giappone, va preso, ignorato e buttato nell' immondizia. 

Per incapacità, per disonestà o per semplice mancanza di mezzi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> romania ed india sono affidabili quanto la cina.


Invece noi……


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi dato sulla pandemia che provenga fuori dall' Unione Europea, dall' Inghilterra, dagli Stati Uniti, dal Canada, dall' Australia, da Israele o dal Giappone, va preso, ignorato e buttato nell' immondizia.
> 
> Per incapacità, per disonestà o per semplice mancanza di mezzi.


Per quale motivo? Io credo sia proprio il contrario


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> romania ed india sono affidabili quanto la cina.


Hai delle prove per dire che i nostri siano affidabili invece?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi dato sulla pandemia che provenga fuori dall' Unione Europea, dall' Inghilterra, dagli Stati Uniti, dal Canada, dall' Australia, da Israele o dal Giappone, va preso, ignorato e buttato nell' immondizia.
> 
> Per incapacità, per disonestà o per semplice mancanza di mezzi.



Anche quelli italiani,se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta.
Oppure nel periodo delle votazioni il virus in Italia arretrava magicamente ?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo? Io credo sia proprio il contrario


Ma secondo te in Africa hanno il problema di fare i tamponi?
Il loro problema è bere e mangiare.

Secondo te i cinesi hanno solo 4000 morti?

Secondo te gli Indiani che fanno il bagno nel Gange hanno la possibilità di fare tamponi o tenere una traccia affidabile del conteggio dei morti o dell'andamento della pandemia???

Secondo te in Russia ogni giorno hanno un numero di morti che oscilla di 50 unità al massimo da mesi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1631
> 
> Questo grafico, con i numeri presi dall'ISS, mostra il rapporto morte/recuperi da inizio pandemia a ieri.
> Se vedi, il rapporto dei morti è un limite che tende a zero, potremmo dire in termini matematici, e l'unica variazione sensibile nella curva è nel periodo Ottobre-Novembre 2020, che di certo non è il periodo della campagna vaccinale di massa.
> ...


questo grafico è ingannevole, come sempre bisogna contestualizzare i dati che vengono sempre riportati un po' come fa comodo.

1a cosa non si riferisce all'italia ma non so a cosa, forse al mondo intero. quindi mette dentro tutto, tra paesi vaccianti e non, paesi in cui è arrivata prima o dopo, paesi che non contano morti o positivi ecc. che non valga niente lo si evince da una mortalità quasi del 50% a marzo. senza senso.

2a cosa il vaccino aiuta anche a diminuire i contagi, quindi non devi considerare la % ma il valore assoluto dei morti.

non farti fregare da chi diffonde vaccate su internet.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai delle prove per dire che i nostri siano affidabili invece?


si io l'ho vissuta, vedo e sento cosa accade intorno a me e negli ospedali.
i nostri dati da più di 1 anno sono affidabili, inizialmente erano sottostimati.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo grafico è ingannevole, come sempre bisogna contestualizzare i dati che vengono sempre riportati un po' come fa comodo.
> 
> 1a cosa non si riferisce all'italia ma non so a cosa, forse al mondo intero. quindi mette dentro tutto, tra paesi vaccianti e non, paesi in cui è arrivata prima o dopo, paesi che non contano morti o positivi ecc. che non valga niente lo si evince da una mortalità quasi del 50% a marzo. senza senso.


Veramente è il grafico della sola Italia, e sono numeri ISS, lo ripeto.
Ci sono anche le fonti con le tabelle, che non posso linkare per ovvi motivi di policy del forum.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2a cosa il vaccino aiuta anche a diminuire i contagi, quindi non devi considerare la % ma il valore assoluto dei morti.


Ma i contagi:
1) non sono un problema in sé perché non sono un indicatore della pericolosità della malattia, altrimenti sarebbe come dire che il raffreddore è la malattia più pericolosa del mondo

2) Anche questo non è provato dai numeri, che dimostrano che fin dall'inizio il rapporto contagio/morte non ha mai peso a favore del secondo.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non farti fregare da chi diffonde vaccate su internet.


Nessuna vaccata, a meno che tu non intenda che l'ISS diffonda vaccate.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te in Africa hanno il problema di fare i tamponi?
> Il loro problema è bere e mangiare.
> 
> Secondo te i cinesi hanno solo 4000 morti?
> ...


Non ci sono prove. Supposizioni 
Invece in UE tutto pulito e serio no? Sicuro!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si io l'ho vissuta, vedo e sento cosa accade intorno a me e negli ospedali.
> i nostri dati da più di 1 anno sono affidabili, inizialmente erano sottostimati.


Anche sovrastimati. Hanno sbagliato tutto da anni, ovunque. Dai will


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono prove. Supposizioni
> Invece in UE tutto pulito e serio no? Sicuro!



Chiamale supposizioni tu...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente è il grafico della sola Italia, e sono numeri ISS, lo ripeto.
> Ci sono anche le fonti con le tabelle, che non posso linkare per ovvi motivi di policy del forum.
> 
> 
> ...


no è impossibile perchè il grafico italiano è diverso...
ripeto: la % di morti sul totale contagiati è un dato che non ha senso MA in ogni modo questo grafico è falso o errato. qui non abbiamo mai superato il 15%, altro che 50%.

comunque basta che guardi google e vedi la differenza tra prima e dopo il vaccino. sia coi contagi che coi morti che con tutto il resto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> non mi esprimo sulla questione vaccino perchè non mi compete, ma da laureato in storia e scienze sociali posso provare a dare un' opinione sulla questione sociale Covid19. La dittatura nel secolo XXI non la puoi instaurare in stile novecentesco, ovvero con la forza, le leggi marziali, la violenza e le armi, nessun governo occidentale sarebbe così idiota da fare una cosa del genere, sai perchè ? perchè l'umanità le ha già vissute e combattute ottenendo diversi diritti sociali e civili sanciti nelle varie costituzioni, quindi si ribellerebbe ad un regime di tal tipo. Allo stesso tempo nel secolo XXI si può instaurare una sorta di regime Orwelliano in altri modi, basta controllare la politica, la stampa, le grandi multinazionali ed il resto dei mezzi di diffusione. In questo sistema capitalista in cui viviamo c'è una potenza che controlla tutto questo, sai quale? Le grandi banche, ogni essere umano è corrompibile, quindi escludere a priori ogni tipo di complotto equivale a sostenere che l'essere umano è onesto. Partiamo dal passato, gli Antichi Romani mettevano in atto due concetti politici ancora attuali, uno era il "Panem et Circense", in pratica offrivano alla plebe il minimo indispensabile per campare(lavori umili, piccole terre e tozzi di pane) ed anche l'intrattenimento (combattimenti nelle arene, corse delle bighe e spettacoli teatrali),oggi potremmo dire che si fanno le stesse cose con il reddito di cittadinanza, il lavoro stagionale, il lavoro statale ed i vari bonus per farti campare, ed usano la Seria A, l'Nba, Netflix ed i vari Reality per distrarti ed intrattenerti. L'altro concetto politico utilizzato già in antichità era il famoso "Divide Et Impera", ai patrizi, senatori e vari imperatori Romani faceva comodo dividere la plebe per i propri interessi personali, oggi questo concetto si è ancor più amplificato, Global e Noglobal, Europeisti e Sovranisti, Gay o Nogay,ecc, fino ad arrivare ai Provax ed i Novax. Tramite la stampa ed i media non fanno altro che dividere la popolazione in due schieramenti, come se fossero tifoserie, ma non esistono mai due verità o due bugie, in ogni argomento esistono mille sfaccettature. La politica infatti rispecchia questo, repubblicani e democratici si alternano al comando facendosi una finta opposizione alternata, ed il popolino si fa una vera guerra fra poveri perchè ormai è da millenni che cade nel tranello. Questi concetti politici si sono amplificati durante questi due anni di epidemia, e con metodologie diverse si sta instaurando un nuovo stato sociale molto simile al feudalesimo. Io non so se è un complotto, sinceramente neanche m'interessa, ma studiando la storia e le scienze sociali è ben evidente che si sta sfruttando questo virus per promuovere un perenne stato d'emergenza, sospendendo i diritti costituzionali da quasi due anni.
> 
> scusa il mattone.


Non avresti potuto esprimere meglio ciò che penso da due anni a questa parte, complotto o no, naturale o no, qualsiasi evento nella storia è sempre stato sfruttato economicamente ma soprattutto politicamente e socialmente e da marzo 2020 ero sicuro che anche questo non avrebbe fatto eccezione e così è stato.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chiamale supposizioni tu...


Lo sono. O vale per tutto o niente. Non hai prove tangibili


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no è impossibile perchè il grafico italiano è diverso...


Eppure i dati non mentono.
-

Come vedi è un Account Verificato, quindi a meno che qualcuno abbia pagato Microsoft per dare un account falso a nome della Protezione Civile, questi sono i dati ufficiali, willcoyote85.

Quel grafico è basato su quei dati.
Non ci credi? Fallo tu, in quel link trovi tutte le numeriche pubblicate dal Ministero della Salute. Sta lì a disposizione.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ripeto: la % di morti sul totale contagiati è un dato che non ha senso MA in ogni modo questo grafico è falso o errato. qui non abbiamo mai superato il 15%, altro che 50%.


non ho capito di cosa stai parlando, perdonami. Mea culpa.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque basta che guardi google e vedi la differenza tra prima e dopo il vaccino. sia coi contagi che coi morti che con tutto il resto.


Ripeto, sono numeri ufficiali.


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si io l'ho vissuta, vedo e sento cosa accade intorno a me e negli ospedali.
> i nostri dati da più di 1 anno sono affidabili, inizialmente erano sottostimati.


Il numero dei tamponi è migliorato perché ora sono più comuni e costano meno, ma rispetto a un anno fa i dati sono molto più manipolati. Un anno fa c'erano gli scarsi contagi domenicali perché non si facevano tamponi adesso ad inizio di ottobre decessi ridotti di un terzo e contagi di metà e così avanti fino alla fine dei ballottaggi e poi nell'arco di 24 ore contagi e morti più che triplicati. Non parliamo di giornali ma proprio di dati ufficiali, questo è grave perché negli Usa non dicono che sostituendo Fauci con il travone Levine sono aumentati i decessi nel telegiornale ma uno può vedere i dati ufficiali e da agosto la mortalità è altissima.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eppure i dati non mentono.
> Li trovi qui:
> @admin, o moderatori, bannatemi pure se volete, però io stavolta contravvengo alla regola del forum.
> 
> ...



Ti consiglio di togliere il link prima che si accorgano, non verrai giustamente perdonato

Se non si può non si può, fidati


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sarà interessante capire come reagirà la popolazione se questo decreto venisse realmente approvato, cosa diranno i vari "giornalai" pur di giustificare il grande Draghi, non avrebbe senso mantenere il green pass, tutto veramente alquanto distopico.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di togliere il link prima che si accorgano, non verrai giustamente perdonato


Mi assumo completamente la responsabilità della cosa, per una questione di onestà personale.
Ho anche taggato admin di proposito.

Se giustamente mi vorrà bannare accetterò di buon grado il suo giudizio. Ho contravvenuto alle regole sapendo delle conseguenze.

Ti rigranzio comunque dell'avviso.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, gli appestati no-vax irresponsabilih-negazionistih rumeni stanno sempre a meno di 1000 positivi al giorno. Per non parlare degli altri negazionistih indiani a meno di 10.000 e hanno più di un miliardo di abitanti. Questo vaccino avrà anche salvato tante vite, per carità, ma guardando i numeri ed i risultati al momento la campagna vaccinale sta andando più verso il fallimento, soprattutto in confronto a quei paesi che si sono vaccinati in pochi. Anche la Bielorussia, paese che sta contando più sulle cure che sulle vaccinazioni, i numeri sono molto più bassi.


Ma non è vero, basta guardare i numeri.
La campagna vaccinale è un successo e lo sarebbe ancora di più se si imponesse l'*obbligo* per gli over 60 (altro che bambini, questa è una vera idiozia). Il confronto con i Paesi aventi un'età media molto più bassa non regge, noi abbiamo avuto 1 solo decesso under 20 nelle ultime settimane ed inoltre sulla popolazione under 60 le forme gravi della malattia si sviluppano raramente ed in percentuali molto basse portano alla morte (75 su 1020 morti totali, poco più del 7% è under 60)


Fonte Epicentro ISS, in data 21 novembre su base mensile.

*Non vaccinati >60*
Numero totale: 1.482.000
Casi Covid: 9.992 (0,7%)
Ospedalizzati: 1.981 (20%)
Terapia Intensiva: 333 (3,5%)
Morti: 393 (4%)

*Doppia dose >60*
Numero totale: 12.634.000
Casi Covid: 25.474 (0,2%)
Ospedalizzati: 1.991 (8%)
Terapia intensiva: 55 (0,2%)
Morti: 188 (0,7%)

I non vaccinati occupano il 64% delle T.I. ed il 42% sul totale è over 60. Una follia, ma nessuno tra giornalisti e politici pare avere la voglia di raccontare questa verità nuda e cruda.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, basta guardare i numeri.
> La campagna vaccinale è un successo e lo sarebbe ancora di più se si imponesse l'*obbligo* per gli over 60 (altro che bambini, questa è una vera idiozia). Il confronto con i Paesi aventi un'età media molto più bassa non regge, noi abbiamo avuto 1 solo decesso under 20 nelle ultime settimane ed inoltre sulla popolazione under 60 le forme gravi della malattia si sviluppano raramente ed in percentuali molto basse portano alla morte (75 su 1020 morti totali, poco più del 7% è under 60)
> 
> 
> ...


Vedo certi paesi no-vax che stanno molto meglio. Boh. Alcuni li ho citati nel preccedente post.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Come vedi è un Account Verificato, quindi a meno che qualcuno abbia pagato Microsoft per dare un account falso a nome della Protezione Civile, questi sono i dati ufficiali, willcoyote85.
> 
> Quel grafico è basato su quei dati.
> Non ci credi? Fallo tu, in quel link trovi tutte le numeriche pubblicate dal Ministero della Salute. Sta lì a disposizione.
> ...



ti consiglio di togliere il link.......
guarda ho dato un occhio ma non riesco a capire come funziona quel sito, riprovo dopo... non credo sinceramente che sia attendibile... in ogni caso quel grafico non è attendibile. ma so che non ti convincerò con queste semplici parole.. purtroppo non so come fare per convincerti.


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti consiglio di togliere il link.......
> guarda ho dato un occhio ma non riesco a capire come funziona quel sito, riprovo dopo... non credo sinceramente che sia attendibile... in ogni caso quel grafico non è attendibile. ma so che non ti convincerò con queste semplici parole.. purtroppo non so come fare per convincerti.


Il sito è il repository GitHub della Presidenza del Consiglio dei Ministri - Dipartimento della Protezione Civile, ed è un account verificato quindi è il repository ufficiale dove è presente il codice sorgente del sito web e la modulistica associata. Non ci sono contraffazioni di alcun genere, altrimenti Microsoft non avrebbe potuto mettere quel label. Solo loro possono farlo.







Riguardo il link, ringrazio anche te per l'avviso, ma come ho già detto, mi assumo ogni responsabilità.
Ne va della verità.
Poi, chi di dovere, potrà fare ciò che ritiene più opportuno per il forum.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il numero dei tamponi è migliorato perché ora sono più comuni e costano meno, ma rispetto a un anno fa i dati sono molto più manipolati. Un anno fa c'erano gli scarsi contagi domenicali perché non si facevano tamponi adesso ad inizio di ottobre decessi ridotti di un terzo e contagi di metà e così avanti fino alla fine dei ballottaggi e poi nell'arco di 24 ore contagi e morti più che triplicati. Non parliamo di giornali ma proprio di dati ufficiali, questo è grave perché negli Usa non dicono che sostituendo Fauci con il travone Levine sono aumentati i decessi nel telegiornale ma uno può vedere i dati ufficiali e da agosto la mortalità è altissima.


io queste cose che mi dici non le vedo. se sono cose giornaliere può anche essere ma io parlo di trend.
non so per quale motivo abbiano dovuto fare queste cose per le elezioni sinceramente, può anche essere se quello che dici è vero ma io non trovo riscontro sinceramente


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> ma l'immunità di gregge ?


Per ora abbiamo solo le pecore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi dato sulla pandemia che provenga fuori dall' Unione Europea occidentale, dall' Inghilterra, dagli Stati Uniti, dal Canada, dall' Australia, da Israele o dal Giappone, va preso, ignorato e buttato nell' immondizia.
> 
> Per incapacità, per disonestà o per semplice mancanza di mezzi.


guarda che noi come libertà di stampa siamo vicini agli stati africani con dei dittatori ehjh


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Sul Primato Nazionale leggo che il pass verrà probabilmente ridotto a 5 mesi.
Chiaramente a questo punto lo ridurranno alla durata della copertura del vaccino.

Praticamente hanno invogliato le persone dandogli il pass per 12 mesi, e poi via via lo stanno riducendo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto da noi in Danimarca ora è scattato il controllo Coronapas (o Gp da voi) nei mezzi pubblici.. la cosa buffa è che è stato contagiato non potrà accedere alla app per 14 giorni ergo non potrà salire sui mezzi neppure se guarisce dopo 1 settimana.. 

Chiusi locali, non si serva alcolici dopo le 22, zoo chiusi, cinema chiusi.. tutto chiuso.. l'istituto della sanità lancia l'allarme di 50 k contagi al giorno e bisogna chiudere di più. 

77% vaccinati il 25% sta riprendendo la terza dose 300k di tamponi pcr al giorno

Che degrado


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> guarda che noi come libertà di stampa siamo vicini agli stati africani con dei dittatori ehjh



Confondi i concetti

Libertà di stampa e numeri covid è come mischiare banane con mandarini

Senza contare che basta guardare le medie per capire quali combaciano fra paesi e quali sono senza senso.

Ma sicuramente, si saranno messi d' accordo fra stati pure per falsare i numeri, figurati


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto da noi in Danimarca ora è scattato il controllo Coronapas (o Gp da voi) nei mezzi pubblici.. la cosa buffa è che è stato contagiato non potrà accedere alla app per 14 giorni ergo non potrà salire sui mezzi neppure se guarisce dopo 1 settimana..
> 
> Chiusi locali, non si serva alcolici dopo le 22, zoo chiusi, cinema chiusi.. tutto chiuso.. l'istituto della sanità lancia l'allarme di 50 k contagi al giorno e bisogna chiudere di più.
> 
> ...


in poche parole, il virus è la scusa per il nuovo ordine mondiale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sul Primato Nazionale leggo che il pass verrà probabilmente ridotto a 5 mesi.
> Chiaramente a questo punto lo ridurranno alla durata della copertura del vaccino.
> 
> Praticamente hanno invogliato le persone dandogli il pass per 12 mesi, e poi via via lo stanno riducendo.



Non so quanto sia affidabile quella fonte,però alla fine è normale virare su quella decisione.
I pecoroni hanno anche gioito dinanzi al supersayangreenpass,quindi la riduzione da 12 a 6 mesi (o 5,come riporti) è solamente l'ennesimo scalino in più. Poi scalino dopo scalino...........

Tanto il solco ormai l'hanno già creato : non ti vaccini con la 4°,5°,6° dose ? Benissimo,poi ti scade il green pass (quindi la durata sarà sempre più breve) e non potrai più sostentarti,oltre alla distruzione quasi totale della tua vita sociale.

Il manico del coltello è roba loro.
Ma non se l'hanno preso,gli è stato semplicemente consegnato da tutte quelle persone che sono cadute nella loro trappola e hanno fatto il tifo contro "Franchino il bibitaro" che non voleva vaccinarsi !


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia affidabile quella fonte,però alla fine è normale virare su quella decisione.
> I pecoroni hanno anche gioito dinanzi al supersayangreenpass,quindi la riduzione da 12 a 6 mesi (o 5,come riporti) è solamente l'ennesimo scalino in più. Poi scalino dopo scalino...........
> 
> Tanto il solco ormai l'hanno già creato : non ti vaccini con la 4°,5°,6° dose ? Benissimo,poi ti scade il green pass (quindi la durata sarà sempre più breve) e non potrai più sostentarti,oltre alla distruzione quasi totale della tua vita sociale.
> ...


si ma fino a quando un ristoratore, commerciante, ecc accetterà di controllare il green pass o il tampone ?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Per ora abbiamo solo le pecore.


Buahahahahahahaha 
Game set e match. Con 4 parole hai definito tutto


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non so come fate a ragionare sui numeri. Numeri forniti dalla solita gente che magari metteva le rotelle ai banchi.

Io non credo a niente. NIENTE.

L'unica cosa a cui credo (in maniera pur sempre cautelativa) è la mappa del Covid della Johns Hopkins University, che l'ha istituita dal giorno zero della pandemia.

Non c'è bisogno di numeri, basta guardare la mappa. Quello che si vede è una cosa raccapricciante, e se qualcuno ci vede solo pallini rossi e non ne trae adeguate e banali conseguenze, allora secondo me è bene che vada a fare compagnia ai cosiddetti "babbuini", ai polli e a tutto il gregge cantante delle pecore. Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## sacchino (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il CorSera in edicola riporta quelle che saranno le probabili decisioni del Governo dopo il vertice del 23 dicembre (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/omicron-draghi-convoca-cabina-di-regia-il-23-dicembre.110788/ )
> 
> - Tampone obbligatorio anche per i vaccinati, in luoghi affollati (eventi, feste, cinema e teatri)
> 
> ...


Possono accorciare la durata del green pass fin che vogliono devono vaccinare più velocemente


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so come fate a ragionare sui numeri. Numeri forniti dalla solita gente che magari metteva le rotelle ai banchi.
> 
> Io non credo a niente. NIENTE.
> 
> ...


Ma se adesso dobbiamo pure leggere che i dati dell’Ue sono perfetti è quello fuori ue, compreso uk e usa sono falsi..noi invece siamo esempio di trasparenza come sempre no? 
Ormai non credo a niente manco io.
Per il resto quoto tutto


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io queste cose che mi dici non le vedo. se sono cose giornaliere può anche essere ma io parlo di trend.
> non so per quale motivo abbiano dovuto fare queste cose per le elezioni sinceramente, può anche essere se quello che dici è vero ma io non trovo riscontro sinceramente


Perché non è Conte espressione di un movimento che ha preso maggioranza relativa alle politiche ma un omuncolo venuto dal nulla a cui fu preferito nel 2011 Monti "perché più presentabile". Non parliamo di giornali ma proprio di dati ufficiali con un periodo dove insensatamente si interrompono contagi e morti contro ogni logica: è ovvio che dopo l'estate i contagi cominciano a risalire....e poi come cavolo durante una risalita senza nessuna restrizione o aumento di vaccini c'è quella drastica diminuzione repentina e finito il periodo in cui serve ecco l'aumento improvviso e immediato?
Se non lo fa il tipo che ha scoperchiato i tombini per piazzare gente come Cartabia alla giustizia chi farebbe questo genere di operazioni?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Confondi i concetti
> 
> Libertà di stampa e numeri covid è come mischiare banane con mandarini
> 
> ...



Stile mettersi d'accordo per bombardare la Libia e l'Iraq. Perché farlo, non ne vedo lo scopo.


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è quello che stanno facendo tante persone dal 6 agosto nell'indifferenza altrui, ora se ne aggiungono altri semplicemente che non si pongono il problema finchè la questione non coinvolge anche loro



Indifferenza? I primi sono stati sbeffeggiati di continuo riguardo alla faccenda, molti vaccinati hanno esultato quando si è parlato di ridurre la durata del green pass dei tamponi, hanno "goduto"(testuali parole di molti).
È come dici tu, adesso la questione tocca anche i vaccinati e ci saranno tante lamentele che prima erano ignorate o derise...


----------



## KingSheva (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Indifferenza? I primi sono stati sbeffeggiati di continuo riguardo alla faccenda, molti vaccinati hanno esultato quando si è parlato di ridurre la durata del green pass dei tamponi, hanno "goduto"(testuali parole di molti).
> È come dici tu, adesso la questione tocca anche i vaccinati e ci saranno tante lamentele che prima erano ignorate o derise...


per questo non penso siano così idioti da far passare un decreto simile


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sul Primato Nazionale leggo che il pass verrà probabilmente ridotto a 5 mesi.
> Chiaramente a questo punto lo ridurranno alla durata della copertura del vaccino.
> 
> Praticamente hanno invogliato le persone dandogli il pass per 12 mesi, e poi via via lo stanno riducendo.


Paradossalmente questa è la cosa più grave.
Hanno mentito (e questo lo sapevamo) sapendo di mentire fin dall’inizio (questo lo potevamo solo immaginare.. ma da 12/9 a 5 è semplicemente ridicolo).


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente questa è la cosa più grave.
> Hanno mentito (e questo lo sapevamo) sapendo di mentire fin dall’inizio (questo lo potevamo solo immaginare.. ma da 12/9 a 5 è semplicemente ridicolo).


Purtroppo non hanno mentito sapendo di mentire… è che di sto covid in realtà ci ha capito poco l’intero mondo e quindi se andando avanti scoprono che dura 3 invece che 5 lo abbasseranno ancora, purtroppo si vive alla giornata e si prendono le decisioni di conseguenza. Non credo che 5 mesi fa sapessero della nuova variante, che sapessero che buca la doppia dose, che la terza era da fare per tutti (all inizio si parlava solo delle categorie fragili). 

Purtroppo la verità è che ci stanno capendo poco (tutti, non solo gli italiani)


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non hanno mentito sapendo di mentire… è che di sto covid in realtà ci ha capito poco l’intero mondo e quindi se andando avanti scoprono che dura 3 invece che 5 lo abbasseranno ancora, purtroppo si vive alla giornata e si prendono le decisioni di conseguenza. Non credo che 5 mesi fa sapessero della nuova variante, che sapessero che buca la doppia dose, che la terza era da fare per tutti (all inizio si parlava solo delle categorie fragili).
> 
> Purtroppo la verità è che ci stanno capendo poco (tutti, non solo gli italiani)


Ma cosa dici.. in Israele avevano già fatto terza dose, hanno parlato sempre lì di quarta.. ancora prima di Omicron!!
Che ci abbiano capito poco ok, concordo con te, ma sul resto…


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché non è Conte espressione di un movimento che ha preso maggioranza relativa alle politiche ma un omuncolo venuto dal nulla a cui fu preferito nel 2011 Monti "perché più presentabile". Non parliamo di giornali ma proprio di dati ufficiali con un periodo dove insensatamente si interrompono contagi e morti contro ogni logica: è ovvio che dopo l'estate i contagi cominciano a risalire....e poi come cavolo durante una risalita senza nessuna restrizione o aumento di vaccini c'è quella drastica diminuzione repentina e finito il periodo in cui serve ecco l'aumento improvviso e immediato?
> Se non lo fa il tipo che ha scoperchiato i tombini per piazzare gente come Cartabia alla giustizia chi farebbe questo genere di operazioni?


non mi sono spiegato forse, ripeto poi chiudo.
non vedo nessuna drastica diminuzione repentina.
comunque amen non è che mi interessi molto sinceramente.....


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Non so come fate a ragionare sui numeri. Numeri forniti dalla solita gente che magari metteva le rotelle ai banchi.*
> 
> Io non credo a niente. NIENTE.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo per me: perché non ho motivo di non crederci, visto che i dati ufficiali raccontano una storia diversa dalla narrazione ufficiale.
Anche i dati dell’ISTAT che guardano il tasso di decrescita del paese non danno a ragione a quanto dicono nei media sull’impatto del covid.


D’altronde perché dovrebbero mentire? Tanto nessuno li guarda. Sta tutto lì.
Tanto la maggior parte delle persone preferisce ascoltare quanto detto dalla virostar di turno e ripeterlo a pappagallo.

Tu per caso hai visto Burioni cancellare i suoi vecchi tweet per paura di venire smentito?
Non gli importa niente, perché tanto sanno che gli si crede a prescindere.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente questa è la cosa più grave.
> Hanno mentito (e questo lo sapevamo) sapendo di mentire fin dall’inizio (questo lo potevamo solo immaginare.. ma da 12/9 a 5 è semplicemente ridicolo).


Lo fanno per noi cit.
Fanno tutti così cit.

incoerenti ladri vigliacchi schifosi. Questo sono


----------



## Sam (19 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque, giusto per i lettori in ascolto, in merito al concetto di credere alle vaccate:
i grafici che ho mostrato sono stati presi da Worldometer, uno dei raccoglitori di statistiche più affidabili in circolazione, e sono basati sui dati raccolti dal Ministero della Sanità, il cui portale GitHub è raggiungibile da chiunque, oltre al fatto che le sorgenti giornaliere sono ampiamente segnalate nelle statistiche del paese di Worldometer.

E prima che qualcuno dica che non sa se sia affidabile, sappia che Worldometer è usato da:






A naso, direi che è molto più affidabile di qualche stregone tipo Bassetti o Pregliasco.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo per me: perché non ho motivo di non crederci, visto che i dati ufficiali raccontano una storia diversa dalla narrazione ufficiale.
> Anche i dati dell’ISTAT che guardano il tasso di decrescita del paese non danno a ragione a quanto dicono nei media sull’impatto del covid.
> 
> 
> ...



No amico, non mi riferivo naturalmente a te, il mio era un discorso generale, un commento decisamente di pura constatazione. E' da due anni che leggo numeri e statistiche, onestamente per me sono buttati lì, poi chiaramente ci sono sorgenti di informazione attendibili e non.

E' semplicemente un minestrone talmente variopinto che diventa difficile orientarsi, tutto lì. Per me dovrebbe esistere una unica sorgente ufficiale, e qualsiasi altra dovrebbe essere messa a tacere. E' evidente che la confusione fa comodo.


----------



## sunburn (20 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa a cui credo (in maniera pur sempre cautelativa) è la mappa del Covid della Johns Hopkins University, che l'ha istituita dal giorno zero della pandemia.


Fondata per volere e coi soldi di un ricco “filantropo”, finanziata da ricchi “filantropi”, tra cui Bill Gates e Bloomberg.
Mi stai diludendo(cit)


----------

